# Frenchie 56 days pregnant, mucus plug



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

*NewHello everyone *! 
Hope your all well , and special lady's and babies doing well, 
I was reading the post and wanted to ask a few questions if that's ok ? 
I have a French bulldog she's 56 days pregnant last night was acting weird so it got to 1 in the morning and she was slightly panting at first I didn't think too much of it as iv been taking her temp and there all 37.7 to 37.00 then I took a look at her rear end and there was a slimy egg white discharge? The mucus plug I assume so she got up and started walking around and laying like a frog She loves that way , so I stayed up all night with her and nothing happened I took her to the vets first thing this morning he gave her a exsamation and said well there is no puppies stuck and her temp is ok so take her home and let her relax ! So I have she still has bits of slimy bits coming out ? She seems ok temp 37.4 last time I checked she has been digging but then stopped but seems very fed up, she is massive I think I would be too , she is having 5 on the scan but the vet said they don't always tell the truth , she has been very clingy and abbot like eore off Winnie the Pooh What'severyone think? Iv been trying to make a post of it but can't figer out how too do it , no sleep for 48 hours brains a bit mashed, thanks everyone ( sorry if it looks s but strange I copyed and pasted it if when I last asked for help earlier today )


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Missfrenchie90 said:


> *NewHello everyone *!
> Hope your all well , and special lady's and babies doing well,
> I was reading the post and wanted to ask a few questions if that's ok ?
> I have a French bulldog she's 56 days pregnant last night was acting weird so it got to 1 in the morning and she was slightly panting at first I didn't think too much of it as iv been taking her temp and there all 37.7 to 37.00 then I took a look at her rear end and there was a slimy egg white discharge? The mucus plug I assume so she got up and started walking around and laying like a frog She loves that way , so I stayed up all night with her and nothing happened I took her to the vets first thing this morning he gave her a exsamation and said well there is no puppies stuck and her temp is ok so take her home and let her relax ! So I have she still has bits of slimy bits coming out ? She seems ok temp 37.4 last time I checked she has been digging but then stopped but seems very fed up, she is massive I think I would be too , she is having 5 on the scan but the vet said they don't always tell the truth , she has been very clingy and abbot like eore off Winnie the Pooh What'severyone think? Iv been trying to make a post of it but can't figer out how too do it , no sleep for 48 hours brains a bit mashed, thanks everyone ( sorry if it looks s but strange I copyed and pasted it if when I last asked for help earlier today )


Normally once you get a temperature drop to 99 degrees F which is about 37.2 degrees C or lower then first stage of labour should start within 24 hours.
What you have said about the discharge it does sound like probably the plug too. Although gestation is normally 62/63 days they can like humans go into labour earlier. First stage of labour is usually signs like panting, restless, nesting digging etc.

Scans are often not accurate as to the number of pups its been known for some to get missed and litters to be larger then thought.

All in all it sounds like shes on her way. He seems by what you say that no pups seem to be stuck, which can be caused by a large pup or a badly placed pup, but its not the only reason that dystocia can occur, you can get something called uterine inertia which can happen any stage in labour which means no contractions, it can not happen at all or it can happen later often due to uterine exhaustion especially if the labour is difficult. Info seems to differ I have seen stage one labour quoted as 6/12 hours as approximates, but certainly if it goes on for 24 hours or more, or if stage one doesn't occur 24 hours after the temp drop it can spell possible problems. I would be more concerned still because of the breed she is and French bulldogs having higher incidents or whelping issues then other breeds, and they do often need C-sections more. The following is a good check list that's quick to read on the 7 most common whelping and post whelping issues, that may help if things don't seem to be progressing as they should or you are worried. With her breed in mind though I would err even more on the side of caution.

https://www.medicanimal.com/Canine-...problems-during-and-post-whelping/a/ART111510


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello sledg dog , 
Thanks for your advice , is 56 days really premature? What if the temperature drops then goes back up again ? Dose it need to stay dropped the whole time? Thanks again , ☺,


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Missfrenchie90 said:


> Hello sledg dog ,
> Thanks for your advice , is 56 days really premature? What if the temperature drops then goes back up again ? Dose it need to stay dropped the whole time? Thanks again , ☺,


I have seen various periods of gestation quoted to be honest, 62/63 approx. and 58 days plus seems to be the most quoted. Dogs don't read textbooks though and not all will be perfect text book. You also need to take other signs into consideration and from what you have said she is doing and displaying it sounds like it could well be possible.

Hands up I wasn't totally sure about the temp drop aside what too, and how long it should be before you see the first stage of labour begin which is 24 hours after the temp drop. On more investigation for you I managed to find this:- Its from an American Animal hospital on whelping so should be safe to use it as a guide.

*Temperature Shift: *The temperature of almost all bitches will drop below 100°F approximately 24

hours before parturition. In many cases, the temperature will drop even lower (below 99°F) within 12

hours of whelping. Owners should start taking their bitch's temperature two to three times a day

beginning on day 57 of pregnancy. If a temperature below 100°F is noted, regular (every 4-6 hours)

temperature monitoring is recommended. If the temperature is consistently below 100°F for more than 24

hours without signs of parturition, please call and speak to one of our veterinarians.

All in all it looks like there is a lot of helpful information talking you through everything including things that can spell trouble and when you need to call the vet so worth a read by the looks of it, the full link is below and several pages long

http://clermontanimal.net/clients/20448/documents/dog/puppy/CanineRepro2.pdf

Even they admit though this is only a guide and you will get variations
How do I know when *my *bitch will whelp?

The following changes in your bitch will help predict when whelping will occur. It is important to

note, however, that not all dogs will fit the pattern exactly. For this reason, these changes can only give

an estimate, not an exact date.

As I mentioned before Frenchies can and often do have a higher incidence of whelping problems then a lot of other breeds and so because of this often need C-sections
so I would say with this in mind err on the side of caution if you are worried and think something is not right then check in with your vet, better to be too careful then not enough.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Missfrenchie90 said:


> Hello sledg dog ,
> Thanks for your advice , is 56 days really premature? What if the temperature drops then goes back up again ? Dose it need to stay dropped the whole time? Thanks again , ☺,


Just realised its an American animal hospital and they are still imperial so its in degrees F not degrees C
100F is 37.7C and 99F is 37.2C


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you for your help I am keeping a close eye of her she's rather gassy at the moment Lol bless her I will keep u informed if u find anything else drop me a message and let me know ☺ Thanks again it's really kind of you too help a lot of people just criticism you and think you don't know what your doing but now one knows everything ❤


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh and this is a pic of her tummy that was about a week ago now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Missfrenchie90 said:


> Thank you for your help I am keeping a close eye of her she's rather gassy at the moment Lol bless her I will keep u informed if u find anything else drop me a message and let me know ☺ Thanks again it's really kind of you too help a lot of people just criticism you and think you don't know what your doing but now one knows everything ❤


The main thing at this stage is that the Mum gets through the whelping safely and so do the pups to be honest that has to be the main and most important concern at the moment. To be honest there isn't a lot of point offering any criticism at this stage whats done is done and whelping sounds like its not far off. Its a bit too late to go through things you should have done, shouldn't have done and could have done differently if there are any.


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

I know what you mean , I have planned this pregnancy for a wile now it was all going to plan she had scans and been on the right food and everything been eating like a horse more today than usual, kinda hoping she has them but don't want them to be too small and get ill , but it is what it is nature will take over , iv got vet on call as well so just waiting. She was supposed too have a c section on 30th if she makes it , bless her , will keep u informed


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well lady still pregnant, still leaking water like substance? Any ideas ?


----------

